
We Timed Every Game. World Cup Stoppage Time Is Wildly Inaccurate - everdev
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/world-cup-stoppage-time-is-wildly-inaccurate/
======
anonu
The article fails to mention "precedence". The usual stoppage time is lower
because it's always around the same amount of time and it's a single digit
number. Psychologically the ref will always gravitate to that familiar number.

~~~
everdev
> Putting more than 10 minutes on the board would represent such a break from
> tradition that it might incite a riot.

It does, but it would be nice to know the average through history. It seems as
though it's about 1min extra time for each 2min wasted. Which makes sense why
players waste time now. If it was 1:1 time wasting would just be more of an
opportunity to catch your breath and organize your formation.

